

Why Biz Stone Really Left Twitter - bchjam
http://www.fastcompany.com/1763873/why-biz-stone-really-left-twitter

======
jsarch
Correct title should have been: Why I would have left twitter if I were Biz
Stone.

The article has no sources, only mentions Biz by name twice in the content,
and uses "he" (as a reference to Biz) only twice in the closing paragraph.

The most benefit I got from this article was knowing that Biz left at all.

------
smackfu
(Spoiler) Because Twitter is DOOMED!

